# What did you have for breakfast?



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2019)

This morning I broke my rut by trying something my dear wife used to make.  A version of a spanish omlet. I had watched her make them so I tried to do as she had.  2 beaten eggs, pepperjackcheese filling and picante sauce topping.  Came out pretty good.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2019)

Sounds good!  I often have similar.

Sometimes I’ll even have one for dinner...you can too...maybe add some more things to it.

Good job!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> This morning I broke my rut by trying something my dear wife used to make.  A version of a spanish omlet. I had watched her make them so I tried to do as she had.  2 beaten eggs, pepperjackcheese filling and picante sauce topping.  Came out pretty good.



Good for you AZ!
I had a leftover chicken patty.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 12, 2019)

That sounds lovely Jim. I love omelettes from time to time.

I had oatmeal.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Sounds good!  I often have similar.
> 
> Sometimes I’ll even have one for dinner...you can too...maybe add some more things to it.
> 
> Good job!!


What would be good to add CeeCee?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> What would be good to add CeeCee?




You can add some meat pieces...like sausage, bacon, ham or chicken strips, mushrooms, peppers, avocado..anything really.

if I’m doing mushrooms or anything that takes longer to cook ..I’ll sauté them first.

My Favorite For breakfast is Swiss cheese, spinach and sautéed mushrooms.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2019)

Mollypops said:


> That sounds lovely Jim. I love omelettes from time to time.
> 
> I had oatmeal.



I had oatmeal this morning also.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 12, 2019)

I  often  make  a  cheese  omelet  and  have  it with  either  ham  or   bacon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2019)

Falcon said:


> I often make a cheese omelet and have it with either ham or bacon.


I LOVE bacon......who doesn't??? Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 12, 2019)

*Bacon and Onions with Swiss Cheese in an omelette is so yummy. *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2019)

yesterday I had Cinnamon  and raisin bread with Blue Brie cheese...

This morning  both of us had Dough balls filled with garlic butter.. and I also had a bowl of  weetabix minis ( this is Brunch because  neither of us eat breakfast)


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2019)

I made hashbrowns and scrambled eggs with sausage for my husband, but I only had a bit of the hash browns, sliced tomato and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2019)

Cherrios


----------



## Wren (Apr 12, 2019)

Porridge oats with a sprinkling of sugar and milk


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2019)

Coffee and a sausage biscuit.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 12, 2019)

More like  brunch:  A sort of a  store-bought  concoction  of  deviled eggs.  Filling  &  tasty.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 12, 2019)

special k and lactaid


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2019)

Two eggs and coffee. The same thing I've had for over forty years. Jim,your omelet sounds delicious. Once in a great while we go to IHop for supper. I always have the omelet.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 12, 2019)

I had 4 little  cinammon muffins with orange juice


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2019)

*My usual...orange juice and coffee. It's the only time of day when I'm not very hungry!*


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2019)

Think tomorrow I'll try French toast.  Ideas?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

This morning was a toasted crumpet with butter and SF raspberry preserves a couple of tiny tangerines and coffee.

I found the crumpets in the local Wegman's and I must say I'm not a fan but I will gradually finish them.

Jim, 

I don't do french toast because I don't keep regular bread on hand but I do keep a box of Kashi waffles in the freezer, about five minutes in the toaster oven and they are good to go.  

A Smithfield sausage biscuit, 40 seconds in the microwave, with a little puddle of SF maple syrup to dunk it in makes me feel like I'm still in the game.

Usually, it's a small bowl of high fiber cereal with almond milk and a piece of fruit.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 12, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Think tomorrow I'll try French toast.  Ideas?




I don’t think I’ve eaten French toast in 15 years.  I usually don’t eat bread at all. Since I watch what I eat, I like to spread my food out...so French toast would deny me having a piece of toast and an egg..I know...I’m weird with food.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2019)

Egg Foo Young (Chinese omelet) from last night's Chinese take-out.


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2019)

I had two toaster waffles spread with peanut butter and strawberry jam.  Yeah, at heart I'm a 12-year-old.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I don’t think I’ve eaten French toast in 15 years.  I usually don’t eat bread at all. Since I watch what I eat, I like to spread my food out...so French toast would deny me having a piece of toast and an egg..I know...I’m weird with food.


 Naw!  You're not picky, you just know what you like....That's a good thing...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2019)

Jim, happy to hear your omelet turned out good!   We don't eat breakfast really just have one of these tiny 'muffins' with our morning coffee, we buy them at Costco, but other stores have them too.  My only complaint is there's a lot of seeds, so flossing or using a proxa brush to get the seeds from between my teeth is needed.  But they taste good and pretty healthy.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 12, 2019)

Wheaties with skim milk.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 13, 2019)

Same thing every morning. Fried egg on whole grain toast with natural (no salt or sugar) PB and J.


----------



## gennie (Apr 13, 2019)

Cereal, banana, hot tea


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 13, 2019)

Little Debbie Glazed Doughnut Stick and 3 large cups of coffee.  Ready to face the day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Little Debbie Glazed Doughnut Stick and 3 large cups of coffee. Ready to face the day!



Tell me about them good old days!!! layful:nthego:


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Tell me bought them good old days!!! layful:nthego:



Yep, loved them!  Also, slightly better for ya were Entenmann’s bakery items...they even had a few low calorie coffee cake items that were so good but I don’t even see the brand anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Think tomorrow I'll try French toast.  Ideas?



I almost always have a couple of rashers of bacon on my French toast ..I like it savoury and not sweet so I'd never add fruit to it...

This morning again, I had the last of the cinnamon raisin bread (Toasted), with the Blue Brie cheese


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 13, 2019)

This morning I went out to breakfast with close friends of mine,what I choose I rarely have
eggs on wheat toast with 2 strips of bacon.I'm not a big egg or bacon eater,wanted to have something different,was good


----------



## Wren (Apr 13, 2019)

Coffee and croissant today


----------



## lillies (Apr 15, 2019)

We just had savory waffles with veggies and fresh orange juice


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

One rasher of chopped  fried bacon in a one egg omelette on top of mini Blinis ..and of course my cuppa tea!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2019)

Two toaster waffles with SF maple syrup and two slices of bacon cooked in the microwave.

I was reading that bacon cooked in the microwave wrapped in a paper towel has almost half the fat and calories of fried bacon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

A Strawberry ENSURE.  I usually do better but today I was uninspired.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 15, 2019)

A fried egg, a piece of wheat toast, and coffee.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 15, 2019)

bowl of Cheerios


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 15, 2019)

2 Jimmie Dean sausage patties, with cheddar cheese, on a biscuit.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 15, 2019)

Steel cut oats with kiwifruit & banana slices,and maple syrup on it.  And my cuppa.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Yep, loved them!  Also, slightly better for ya were Entenmann’s bakery items...they even had a few low calorie coffee cake items that were so good but I don’t even see the brand anymore.



Entemann's has always been big in CT that I can remember. I love the coffee cake but haven't had any for a few years. It's time.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 15, 2019)

crispy bacon ; fried egg and mixed salad all put in a wrap - quite delicious and filling


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2019)

Bacon and an egg with a hash brown patty and a side of leftover broccoli.


----------



## Wren (Apr 16, 2019)

Just about to have a bacon roll and a mug of tea


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2019)

I had a really good omelette this morning.  I put sharp cheddar and broccoli in it, too.  Also had some wheat toast.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2019)

special k and lactaid ----coffee


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2019)

A Glucerna snack shake and a banana that was headed south at a very high rate of speed.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2019)

A piece of leftover eggplant parmigiana.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2019)

Coffee and a banana.


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 23, 2019)

Toasted corned beef with scrambled egg and rice.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2019)

An almond milk/banana smoothie and a toasted English muffin.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

2 steamed sunny side up eggs with 2 slices of toasted organic whole grain bread with some butterlayful:


----------



## gennie (Apr 24, 2019)

2 eggs, tortilla and hot tea


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2019)

Coffee, 2 slices of rustic Italian bread, toasted.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 24, 2019)

Sausage and egg breakfast taco; coffee.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2019)

I eat large meals, but as a near-vegan who eats a plant-based diet, my breakfast calories don't amount to a hill of beans.  Literally.  Not even a small hill.  (My BMI stays between 21 & 22.)  

Today I had a dry (no oil) scramble that included 1/4 of an onion diced, 1/2 a zucchini diced, a few handfuls of spinach, about 1/2 cup of bell pepper strips, 1/2 cup of broccoli, a goodly portion of pico de gallo, and about two ounces of crumbled tofu.  It was more than enough to fill a standard size dinner plate, which sounds like a lot of food, but trust me, I'll be plenty hungry by lunchtime!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I eat large meals, but as a near-vegan who eats a plant-based diet, my breakfast calories don't amount to a hill of beans.  Literally.  Not even a small hill.  (My BMI stays between 21 & 22.)
> 
> Today I had a dry (no oil) scramble that included 1/4 of an onion diced, 1/2 a zucchini diced, a few handfuls of spinach, about 1/2 cup of bell pepper strips, 1/2 cup of broccoli, a goodly portion of pico de gallo, and about two ounces of crumbled tofu.  It was more than enough to fill a standard size dinner plate, which sounds like a lot of food, but trust me, I'll be plenty hungry by lunchtime!



Sounds smart to me. Good, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2019)

Mini choc chip weetabix.. with chopped dried dates and skimmed milk, and the ubiquitous cuppa Char....


----------



## Granny Maggie (Apr 24, 2019)

I had oatmeal.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

This morning one fried egg (over easy) one piece of toast with oleo and my vitamins and meds.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

My favorite breakfast is one egg scrambled with two pieces of fake (soy) bacon and a Thomas English muffin with a tiny bit of butter and a cup of coffee.  But, I've gone back to my OMAD diet again (had stopped losing weight), so breakfast is out of consideration since I'll only be able to have dinner.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2019)

A banana and coffee. And, a handful full of pills.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2019)

Two coddled eggs and a toasted muffin with SF marmalade.

This morning I was channeling Hyacinth _Bucket, _I rummaged around in the cupboard and pulled out my Royal Worcester egg coddler for the first time in many many years.






Do people really use these on a regular basis?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2019)

Two slices of toast with peanut butter and one coffee.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2019)

Two scrambled eggs w/sliced peppers & onions, along with cup of tea.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2019)

Leftover chicken and vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2019)

Egg on toast and asparagus spears!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Two coddled eggs and a toasted muffin with SF marmalade.
> 
> This morning I was channeling Hyacinth _Bucket, _I rummaged around in the cupboard and pulled out my Royal Worcester egg coddler for the first time in many many years.
> 
> ...



I remember them when I was a kid!! I often see them in charity shops these days


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 3, 2019)

I had 3 mini chocolate chip muffins with glass of orange juice


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2019)

Swiss cheese on a slice of rye.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

Made a mashed banana and egg pancake this morning.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2019)

Oatmeal


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2019)

Scottish wild Smoked trout fillets and asparagus spears!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Scottish wild Smoked trout fillets and asparagus spears!


Damn girl!  That sounds exotic and a  little decadent.....


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2019)

*This morning I had an odd craving for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  So, that was my breakfast.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2019)

Potato , Egg & Cabbage Frittata


----------



## Tommy (Jun 8, 2019)

Tea.  Two slices of whole wheat toast with chunky peanut butter . . . on my way out the door. nthego:


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2019)

I don’t eat allot of carbs so I normally have the same thing most days plain yoghurt with my own home grown organic fruit 
I have fresh sliced fruit when in season and thawed strewed fruit / or bottled preserved when it’s not 
In summer we both love partly frozen stewed fruit with yoghurt or a little ice cream


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2019)

A slice of wholewheat toast.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2019)

Eggs over medium
Hash browns
Turkey breakfast sausage

I was tentative when I heard the word ‘turkey’ in regard to sausage

But

 That stuff is….killer good

Oh, and wheat toast smothered in smucker’s strawberry jam

Coffee was better than good


----------



## win231 (Jun 8, 2019)

An apple, some yoghurt & a handful of almonds.  I HATE to cook & that breakfast was simple; rinse the apple & pull the top off the yoghurt.

I didn't even need a dish or a fork........   :thumbsup:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2019)

A Raisin Pancake , and a few slices of Apple...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 10, 2019)

2 cups pf home made Ginger Tea, a toasted tomato and cheese sandwich


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2019)

Heated blueberry muffin and coffee.....and a hand full of pills.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 10, 2019)

This



applecruncher said:


> 2 eggs
> bacon 2/3 slices (Lately I've been buying thick sliced. I always cook a pkg of bacon by baking on parchment paper in the oven then sealing in a ziploc bag and storing in the freezer.)
> bun (Kroger Jumbo with sesame seeds)
> 
> ...



It was a dream...but still

(woke up with a whole lota drool on my pillow)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Egg on toast and asparagus spears!!


Sounded like normal till I got to the asparagus...I would never think of that for breakfast.  I do love asparagus though....Hmmmmmmm


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2019)

One egg, two small Jimmy Dean sausage patties, toast, Ensure (chocolate) and coffee...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Ham and cheese on rye.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 17, 2019)

This morning I had a English muffin with peanut butter,small glass of orange juice


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2019)

A wrap filled with a couple slices Hofmann's German bologna and a sliced banana with a splash of heavy cream.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2019)

Cinnamon toast and coffee.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 17, 2019)

Two cups of coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> A wrap filled with a couple slices Hofmann's German bologna and a sliced banana with a splash of heavy cream.



My mother used to fry slices of bologna once in a great while. I liked it, the browned edges and the way the centers "puffed up". I don't think I've made that since my 20's. Loved veal loaf, too.


----------



## charry (Jun 17, 2019)

crumpets


----------

